
GitHub Spam? - pg_bot
Has anyone else seen an influx in Github spam to over the last 2 days? I&#x27;ve been getting a bunch of messages delivered to my inbox that would be caught in any spam filter.
======
ocdtrekkie
Yeah, I got a few. I got the email notification of an issue, and by the time I
opened the link (less than a minute later), both the issue and the account
that opened it no longer existed.

